

Show HN: An in-browser, multi-track audio editor - davidfaux
https://beautifulaudioeditor.appspot.com/

======
davidfaux
Powered by JavaScript + the web audio API. Evaluating is free and unlimited
(feature-wise + time-wise). Feedback very welcome.

